# Liddell vs. Wanderlei



## natboki (Jul 7, 2006)

thoughts? opinions? it has been announced, Silva will fight chuck in the UFC in November. it was announced midway through UFC 61


----------



## natboki (Jul 7, 2006)

tough decision for me, anything can happen


----------



## Rush (Jun 18, 2006)

Why are you talking to yourself?


----------



## plepius (Jul 4, 2006)

yeah i thin Silva is going to knock chuck out


----------



## cfall (Jul 10, 2006)

*chuck vs. silva*

Chuck is not the same fighter that went to pride, or that lost to Randy. He knows his weakness is being on the mat, and he will stay on his feet until he gets his shot. Silva is the more well rounded fighter, but so was Randy. If you stand in front of Chuck long enough you will get hit, and we have all seen what tends to follow. It is great to see Dana White bringing in more top talent, and who's not ready for Rich Franklin vs. Anderson Silva!!!


----------



## Keithpas (Jun 12, 2006)

If Chuck can avoid Silva's ground and pound he will probably win but if Silva gets him to the mat I think he will win. I have been impressed with Chucks ability to avoid getting taken down.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

chuck 3rd round ko


----------



## Eminem (Jun 4, 2006)

I i dont know if silva can get a ground and pound unless he can throw his knee's in,Lol but then again im not sure what rules cause he wont be able to use them on the ground.Liddell has that knock out punch i wouldn't bet on this one.


----------



## thebroken (Jul 11, 2006)

they're both strong but i see chuck winning this just because he has a more solid stand up game.


----------



## Reggie Orr (Jul 11, 2006)

*I would have to disagree...*



thebroken said:


> they're both strong but i see chuck winning this just because he has a more solid stand up game.


I really dont see Chuck having a better standing Game than Silva, I mean yeah Silva tends to get a little careless at times but only against those opponets that he knows he can. are we all forgetting that not too long ago Silva battled against Mirko Cro cop in pride in a Super Bout and did an outstanding job on his feet demonstrating that he can easily tranform into the thinking more tactical fighter that we are not use to seeing from silva. I dont think Chuck is half the stricker that Mirko is and that being said Chuck does not have twenty pounds on Silva like Mirko did. I think that in the end silva will come out with a Wanderlei style victory. also in order to really test two Champions such as Chuck and Silva you cant put them in a venue such as UFC, there are too many rules. we need to see Silva at his Purest wich is in Pride. Im sorry but UFC has a slogan we all know and that Slogan is "As real as it gets" I beg to differ Pride is as real as it gets and SILVA is the definition of NHB.


----------



## wolverinejoe80 (Jul 3, 2006)

you guys serous? wandy would **** chuck.


----------



## Confrontation (Jul 11, 2006)

Due to all of the hype and the UFC rules and background Chuck will get home advantage and definitely beat Wanderlei in my opinion. Wanderlei needs to be in his home in order to win this match. He wasn't that great of a fighter in UFC, he lost to Ortiz and Belfort but when he went to PRIDE he dominated there. If it was in a PRIDE ring and hometown, Chuck would be murdered you remember he wasn't good in the ring with Quinton. If Wanderlei goes to a UFC octagon against the best Light Heavyweight in UFC expect him to lose.


----------



## wolverinejoe80 (Jul 3, 2006)

wandy is not the same wandy. i'm sure he would whoop chuck's a$$.


----------



## samurice (Jun 19, 2006)

The rules don't even matter much at all. Both guys want to stand and trade because they both have horrible ground offense. Except in the UFC Silva can use his elbows, so he'd actually do better in the UFC against Chuck than if they were fighting in Pride. I have no clue why people would think the UFC rules would hurt Wandy against Chuck.


----------



## Onganju (May 26, 2006)

samurice said:


> The rules don't even matter much at all. Both guys want to stand and trade because they both have horrible ground offense. Except in the UFC Silva can use his elbows, so he'd actually do better in the UFC against Chuck than if they were fighting in Pride. I have no clue why people would think the UFC rules would hurt Wandy against Chuck.


About the only thing that I can add to that: Just because Wanderlei can't stomp guys while they're down, or throw soccer kicks to their head, doesn't mean he won't stop using his MT Clinch to Knee repeatedly. Open up the fact that he can throw elbows, and your trading one piece of offense for the other.

When Rampage stopped Chuck, it was in the clinch. When Cotoure stopped Chuck, it was in the clinch. Granted Chuck has gotten a lot better since then, but Wanderlei's style fits the mold.

But Chuck has gotten a lot better, and has a lot of skills that he hasn't needed to dip into. He also has the potential to put opponents to sleep with one big punch. 

This is going to be good.


----------



## Jameson (Jul 16, 2006)

*Liddell Vs Silva*

Chuck is one tough guy. He has a very good stand up and very tough to keep down to pound now. If he works on his ground game he will win.


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

Jameson said:


> Chuck is one tough guy. He has a very good stand up and very tough to keep down to pound now. If he works on his ground game he will win.


I hear chuck has an awesome ground game but apperently just uses his skills to avoid the take down, A smart move since this seems to be his style would be to take someone to the ground it would be the last thing one would expect fighting Chuck


----------



## Jameson (Jul 16, 2006)

The rules do matter. The U.F.C is not Pride.


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

Jameson said:


> The rules do matter. The U.F.C is not Pride.


:dunno: HUH??? :dunno:


----------



## ORTIZ (Jul 10, 2006)

No question about it Silva has this one.
Hes much more powerful, His striking is better then Liddell's if you don't believe me then I suggest you watch some of his Current PRIDE fights.
All of you that say hes not going to be good in the UFC because he lost to Ortiz and Belfort are wrong, if you haven't noticed that was quite awhile ago.
Silva's got vicious knees that have been demonstrated many times. 
All im really wondering is how Silva will finish liddell. Either way im happy cause I cannot stand Liddell and all you people on the Liddell banwagon are stupid. It's about time Dana makes some smart decisions by bringing in some PRIDE fighters that are worth watching like Anderson Silva.
All UFC needs is Mirko to come in and show people what real Standup is all about.


----------



## hostile (Jul 17, 2006)

Silva is gonna take a nap.if he tries to shoot,chuck sprawls or kiks him
in his freakin melon.true ANYTHING can happen with these two but chuck'sgonna be Ready 4 ANYTHING I believe!


----------



## Reggie Orr (Jul 11, 2006)

*Interesting you would say that...*



samurice said:


> The rules don't even matter much at all. Both guys want to stand and trade because they both have horrible ground offense. Except in the UFC Silva can use his elbows, so he'd actually do better in the UFC against Chuck than if they were fighting in Pride. I have no clue why people would think the UFC rules would hurt Wandy against Chuck.



I didnt know a black belt in BJJ is horrible ground offense


----------



## Frankie Fights (Jul 13, 2006)

*Silva Wins*



ORTIZ said:


> No question about it Silva has this one.
> Hes much more powerful, His striking is better then Liddell's if you don't believe me then I suggest you watch some of his Current PRIDE fights.
> All of you that say hes not going to be good in the UFC because he lost to Ortiz and Belfort are wrong, if you haven't noticed that was quite awhile ago.
> Silva's got vicious knees that have been demonstrated many times.
> ...


Thank You for for saving me the time ORTIZ half of these people are UfC zombies they dont know what Pride is about layoff the UFC koolaid and watch PRIDE


----------



## Deadly Poet (Jul 21, 2006)

this is a tough fight to pick....

here is an analysis...

Chuck Liddell...good footwork, amazing takedown defence, great timming, good counter punching and range mannagement, one punch ko power, very good at outside boxing range

Wanderlei Silva...feroucios, amazing thai clinch, powerful knees, good at closing the gap, good ground defence, great ko power, very good at close quarters

This fight will be decided on strategy, especially distance. If Chuck can keep it at long range and makes it a boxing match he def has the edge for he has better footwork, timming, and aint as wild as Silva. Silva needs to use his low leg kicks and combine them with punches to close the gap. Once he is inside use elbows and knees to punish Chuck.

So if Chuck stays outside and counters Wandy he should win. If Silva uses leg kicks and closes the gap and clinches he should win. But who will prevail? Thats why this fight is so good...


----------



## samurice (Jun 19, 2006)

Reggie Orr said:


> I didnt know a black belt in BJJ is horrible ground offense


I don't care if Silva has a one trillionth degree black belt, watch some of his fights and tell me he has good ground offense.


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

Deadly Poet said:


> this is a tough fight to pick....
> 
> here is an analysis...
> 
> ...


that has to be one of the best fight analysis I have seen so far.. stated facts advvantag4es of those and weaknesses.. not making claims based on.. Well because he beat the guy 8 years ago or stupid irrelevant stuff like that.. Some excellent posts so far keep it up.


----------



## Deadly Poet (Jul 21, 2006)

The Don said:


> that has to be one of the best fight analysis I have seen so far.. stated facts advvantag4es of those and weaknesses.. not making claims based on.. Well because he beat the guy 8 years ago or stupid irrelevant stuff like that.. Some excellent posts so far keep it up.


Thanks...I would have liked to say more but was in a bit of a hurry...When analysing fights I try my best to see what are the stenghts and weaknesses of fighters and what strategy should each fighter use to win...

Im good analazing fights...but I always find something for each fighter to win so Im not too good at picking winners...


----------



## natboki (Jul 7, 2006)

Well I hope Wanderlei wins...............Chuck is damn good and it aint gonna be no cake walk for Silva.........I know Silva is wild but when he fouhgt Mirko he became more strategic pushing Mirko back, continously closing the gap. Silva will have to remember to not soccer kick Chuck, he loves doing that. Also, we will be able to see how good Silva's elbow strikes are now that he can use them on the ground your standing. for some reason pride doesnt allow it. Im sure thats what Silva is working on.


----------



## kyle1 (Jul 10, 2006)

Personally I think its just going to be a great fight to watch ! :thumbsup: Go chuck.


----------



## Reggie Orr (Jul 11, 2006)

*Your the Champ...*

:dunno: I dont think Wandys objective is to demonstrate a solid offensive ground game he wants to beat his opponents head in so going for chokes and arm bars arent what hes trying to do but any way your the expert obviously I just dont see guys getting to Wands level w/o a strong ground game offensive or defensive


----------



## cfall (Jul 10, 2006)

*Chuck vs. Wandy*

I am sure Wandy has a good ground game. Being at the elite level he is at he would have to be a well rounded fighter. I have no idea what his objective is, and am no expert. I just feel like if Wandy stands in front of Chuck for to long He will catch a few big shots. In the fights Chuck has lost he was mostly dominated on the mat. No matter the of the outcome I will be watching that ppv.


----------



## mulldog (Jul 23, 2006)

*ufc 62*

i say let the fists do the talking and lets get it on.........it better go past 1 round though.


----------



## Hawkdomination (Jul 25, 2006)

I've seen Wandy fight quite a few times and after the losses to Tito and Vitor(that was brutal)& I always thought that Randy and Chuck would just destroy him. I've seen maybe 6 prides and always thought ufc's top fighters would dominate prides. Evidently this doesn't seem to be the consensus. I am curious what other perceptions are, has pride improved since I saw it last and how has Wandy improved over the last few years? I love all mma so I am not trying to do the ufc vs. pride thing but think that both would benefit from regular matchups with the other. To be honest I think the elite fighters should fight each other on a semi-regular basis and both seem to have some elite. I think everyone would like to see the best fight the best.


----------



## cfall (Jul 10, 2006)

*consensus*



Hawkdomination said:


> I've seen Wandy fight quite a few times and after the losses to Tito and Vitor(that was brutal)& I always thought that Randy and Chuck would just destroy him. I've seen maybe 6 prides and always thought ufc's top fighters would dominate prides. Evidently this doesn't seem to be the consensus. I am curious what other perceptions are, has pride improved since I saw it last and how has Wandy improved over the last few years? I love all mma so I am not trying to do the ufc vs. pride thing but think that both would benefit from regular matchups with the other. To be honest I think the elite fighters should fight each other on a semi-regular basis and both seem to have some elite. I think everyone would like to see the best fight the best.


It is so easy to turn on the t.v. in the U.S. and see something about the UFC.
The only division in the UFC that is better than Pride's is the welterweights in my opinion. Pride has better fighters as a whole in every other division especially the heavyweights. There are some individual fighters in the UFC like Rich Franklin who would be great anywhere, but as a whole Pride has the advantage. Wandy has improved since you saw his two loses to Tito and Vitor. I don't think there is anybody in the UFC's 205 lb. division that can or will destroy him. I do think Chuck will win the fight, but he will have to work hard for it. FSN has been airing alot of Pride fights lately, so see if you can catch Fedor, or Cro-cop! I am sure it will change your opinion about UFC's top fighters against Pride's. I love both organization's for what they are, and will watch any kind of MMA competition. After Chuck vs. Wandy I am sure we will see more elite matches, but until then opinions vary.


P.S. I am sure you will be hearing from some of our Pride fans!!!


----------



## Hawkdomination (Jul 25, 2006)

Thanks for the infor. I went back yesterday and watched pride 1-5(not reflective of pride today) and then Championship Chaos and two others. I can see how with guys like Rampage Jackson and others that have great ability but lacked experience and some training. Can't imagine how good they may have become over the years but look forward to getting some pride fighting dvds or pay per view. I sure miss the days when good fights were on regular tv such as Ali back in the day.


----------



## MMAisAwesome (Jul 28, 2006)

*hands down*

Wanderlei Silva is going to destroy Liddel i had 20$ riding on it 5 mins after the announcement...I actually just started this account after reading this forum...Just to say after seeing Chuck fight Rampage and lose badly...And watching Wanderlei Silva destroy Rampage badly 2x...Silva is one the greatest pound for pound fighters EVER....Yes chuck has amazing take down defense but why would silva need to take him down he is a better striker...I don't think this fight is going past the first round...But by some miracle liddel holds on Silva has some of the best cardio in the fight game and is use to going a 10 min first round...The longer the fight goes the more chuck gases the worst his odds get...3rd round win for liddel is very unlikely...After watching Silva fight in the grand pri and win by first round knockout to a much stronger heavyweight that has never been knocked out...It is frustrating to me that so many give liddel a chance...


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Hawkdomination said:


> Thanks for the infor. I went back yesterday and watched pride 1-5(not reflective of pride today) and then Championship Chaos and two others. I can see how with guys like Rampage Jackson and others that have great ability but lacked experience and some training. Can't imagine how good they may have become over the years but look forward to getting some pride fighting dvds or pay per view. I sure miss the days when good fights were on regular tv such as Ali back in the day.


i strongly recommend u watch fedor fight! i felt similar to u about the ufc and pride, but after watching the pride heavys, its crazy how good they are, and fedor is the cream of the crop..even 205 pounders in pride are awesome, very deep weight class, shogun, silva, arona, lil nog, ninja


----------

